# Photo's from the Sled Dog race.



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

A hound and a Husky, it's hard to tell in the photo but these were both big dogs the hound was probably about 75-80 pounds



























Here is my friend Jammie on her way back finishing her run









Some Alaskan Huskies freash out of the starting gate









Here is my crew taking off at the start line


















Here we are going off into the distance









And here we are on our return to the finish line.









more...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

A Twelve dog team givng rides to anyone who showed up to the race































































A random Siberian Husky









More...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

There was also Weight Pull and here are some photos from that These dogs are all pulling 350 pounds, it's the starting weight for this competition.
































































And Lastly, A pretty husky in a bright pink harness









Done.


----------



## luna piena (Aug 18, 2010)

Amazing photos! 

How long does the circuit generally last? How fast do you actually go?

Looks like a blast


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know what a "Circuit" is but the trail is 2.5 miles. We averaged 8 MPH in this race, last year we averaged 10 MPH. we usually go anywhere from 2 to 15 MPH during the race.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

All of these dogs impress and amaze me. I always love when dogs can do the tasks they have a "drive" to do. All of these dogs look like they thoroughly enjoy their work. I found it especially neat with the hound dog as a sled dog! Seems he would get so cold but I assume he is tempered for it for sure. What really has caught my attention is this "weight pulling" my dog lela is SO strong even though she is so gentle but Id love to see how she responded to expelling that extra energy into how much she could pull , how would one look into something like that?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I love that you do this with your dogs! They look great. Here are some dumb questions: is any kind of vehicle allowed in the race or is it restricted to certain kinds? How do you manage the pedaling if you're on a bike, i.e. not getting ahead of the dogs? Doesn't pedaling give you an advantage over the people using non-pedal vehicles? (Told you these were dumb!)

Looks like it was a very fun event - thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

This is a non sanctioned race (tho you can still win money if you take 1st-3rd places) and so it has very loose rules. You can use pretty much any non moterized vehicle in this race. My friend Jammie in that pic is using a stripped down 4-wheeler.

In THIS race and this race only they take the chains off your bike so that you don't have a peddling advantage. In other sanctioned races they have a specific bikejoring class and since everyone in that class has bikes everyone is allowed to keep their chains. In a real bikejoring race peddling is only used to help the dogs, you can't go too fast or the gangline will wrap into your tire (the boyonet is there to help prevent it but it wont stop it compleatly)


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

amazing pictures!

i so wish i could find the time to train my boys and get started in something like this. one day.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice pictures, Keechak! Looks like a lot of fun and is something that I'd love to get into one day.



amavanna said:


> All of these dogs impress and amaze me. I always love when dogs can do the tasks they have a "drive" to do. All of these dogs look like they thoroughly enjoy their work. I found it especially neat with the hound dog as a sled dog! Seems he would get so cold but I assume he is tempered for it for sure. What really has caught my attention is this "weight pulling" my dog lela is SO strong even though she is so gentle but Id love to see how she responded to expelling that extra energy into how much she could pull , how would one look into something like that?


PM Darkmoon about weight pulling or find her threads on it. Her pit bull pulls. Very fun to watch, I met up with them at a pull and watched some other breeds.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Beautiful pictures 
thanks for sharing


----------



## luna piena (Aug 18, 2010)

Keechak said:


> I don't know what a "Circuit" is but the trail is 2.5 miles. We averaged 8 MPH in this race, last year we averaged 10 MPH. we usually go anywhere from 2 to 15 MPH during the race.


Sorry, I didn't know what the standard term was so I just went with circuit like for race tracks :redface:

And wow! You go fast!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think the faster teams must average 12 to 15 MPH which is not too hard of a pace to keep up on such a short trail. This is called a "Sprint Race" sprint races are usually between 2 and 5 miles, and the dogs usually run or trot the whole time. In distance races the dogs will slow to a walk and trot to conserve energy.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

looks like a fun filled day.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Great photos! And looks like a fun event, so many stunning dogs in those photos too! I really love the look of that black and white husky with the mismatched eyes in the second photo! So pretty!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Keechak said:


> This is a non sanctioned race (tho you can still win money if you take 1st-3rd places) and so it has very loose rules. You can use pretty much any non moterized vehicle in this race. My friend Jammie in that pic is using a stripped down 4-wheeler.
> 
> In THIS race and this race only they take the chains off your bike so that you don't have a peddling advantage. In other sanctioned races they have a specific bikejoring class and since everyone in that class has bikes everyone is allowed to keep their chains. In a real bikejoring race peddling is only used to help the dogs, you can't go too fast or the gangline will wrap into your tire (the boyonet is there to help prevent it but it wont stop it compleatly)


Thanks - that makes sense. So the dogs really are pulling as much as I think they are. I see what you mean about the line and keeping it safe.


----------



## Misfit138 (Dec 6, 2010)

Eris13021 said:


> looks like a fun filled day.


Looks like the dogs had most of the fun. They look determined and almost all appear to be enjoying themselves in those pics.

Great pics.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey! I know Jammie!! Or I know of her at least. I have talked to her through email a couple of times. I know a lot of people who ran that race. You probably ran against some of them too! I have never been able to make it to a dry-land race but I am looking into it for next year!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MusherChic said:


> Hey! I know Jammie!! Or I know of her at least. I have talked to her through email a couple of times. I know a lot of people who ran that race. You probably ran against some of them too! I have never been able to make it to a dry-land race but I am looking into it for next year!


cool! and ya Jammie lives bout 45 minutes north of me, I train with her alot.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like fun. I haven't seen anyone around where I live try anything close to bike bjoring ....


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

JustTess said:


> Looks like fun. I haven't seen anyone around where I live try anything close to bike bjoring ....


you should be the first, there is no one else in my town who does bikejoring ether. I'm a tad bit of a local celebrity, in that "Oh your the girl that has dogs pull the bike!?"


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I was there, even though I was super cranky because it was freezing cold and for some reason this was a total surprise to me. This was in _my hometown_. I had to leave early for work, but I did get to see Keechak race!

If you've never been to a sled dog race, I really urge to find one to watch. It was _incredible_. These dogs love to run. No one could actually see the dogs race and think that this is abuse, the dogs are out of their minds with excitement. 









The brown dog in the red harness was my favorite (after Hawk, Kechara, and Jet of couse ), he was gorgeous! All the dogs were. And they're a lot smaller than you'd expect.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> I was there, even though I was super cranky because it was freezing cold and for some reason this was a total surprise to me. This was in _my hometown_. I had to leave early for work, but I did get to see Keechak race!
> 
> *If you've never been to a sled dog race, I really urge to find one to watch. It was incredible. These dogs love to run. No one could actually see the dogs race and think that this is abuse, the dogs are out of their minds with excitement.*
> 
> ...


 Hey cool, I'm glad you got to see it!! What you said is exactly true!!


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

The second pic in this post with the black dog in the middle is my favorite. Really want to give racing a try this year.


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

great photos, when I was at Alaska, I got to visit a musher's camp and saw some gorgeous huskies and malamutes


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> I love that you do this with your dogs! They look great. Here are some dumb questions: is any kind of vehicle allowed in the race or is it restricted to certain kinds? How do you manage the pedaling if you're on a bike, i.e. not getting ahead of the dogs? Doesn't pedaling give you an advantage over the people using non-pedal vehicles? (Told you these were dumb!)
> 
> Looks like it was a very fun event - thanks for posting pics.


When i bikejor with my 2 we go so fast that i can't pedal. i'm more likely to break than to pedal.

AHHH you have no clue how happy this makes me!!!!!! I LOVE SEEING Mushing pics!!! YAY! I can't wait fo winter so i can get my sled back out again!!!! I did get to go bikejoring today tho. the temp was finally cool enough. Also that hot pink harness IS WICKED AWESOME i need some of those for my girls..... and maybe a bright blue one for my boy. tho he'd look pretty good in pink too. as he is black and white.lol


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like a ton of fun. It's been awhile since I've been to a race. I had a friend who did it. I love the pink harness, one must be fashionable when sled pulling!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like loads of fun! would like to try bikejoring. We also thought about training Rigz for weight pulling but i don't know if they do that much here!


----------

